# Best 2 stroke trimmer?



## 2strokin (May 8, 2005)

My 15-year-old trimmer just died(R.I.P.)
Looking for a new one-prefer 2 stroke(I like the smell)
want one I can use with string or with a metal blade.want a straight-shaft type. Any Opinions? Thanks


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

one i got a couple weeks ago at lowes was a nice one, troy bilt (mtd) straight shaft and takes EZ attachments such as a brushcutter, cultivator, etc. with a 31cc ryobi, and its a strong runner, also has a clutch, all this for $150, it was a combo trimmer/brushcutter. which the brushcutter is a metal blade and the trimmer carries .105 line and a 18 inch cut. and i've put alot of use on it already. oh and i also prefer 2 stroke, i passed on the 4 cycle.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

get you a fs-55 stihl they are great


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Depends on how much you want to spend. If you can stand $200+ then I would go for one of the Huskys or Stihls. The Club Cadet is a little lower price, has a good motor (higher quality MTD built) but uses the lower quality MTD shafts.

We don't work on many Stihls but we mainly see gummed up carbs from poor care. Main problem on the Huskys are the shafts are hollow chrome moly tube... light weight but the drive on the clutch side can break. Don't see many a year though... maybe a dozen or so.

Personally I'd stay away from the 2 piece shaft models... would guess I replace about a dozen shafts a week... the couplings strip out. Although the MTD coupler (made of cast aluminum) is stronger then the Poulan coupler (made of plastic).


----------



## 2strokin (May 8, 2005)

*Ryobi engine?*



bugman said:


> one i got a couple weeks ago at lowes was a nice one, troy bilt (mtd) straight shaft and takes EZ attachments such as a brushcutter, cultivator, etc. with a 31cc ryobi, and its a strong runner, also has a clutch, all this for $150, it was a combo trimmer/brushcutter. which the brushcutter is a metal blade and the trimmer carries .105 line and a 18 inch cut. and i've put alot of use on it already. oh and i also prefer 2 stroke, i passed on the 4 cycle.


Ive heard some not-so-good things about the Ryobi engines..Any personal experience with them(good or bad?)


----------



## 2strokin (May 8, 2005)

*Thanks for input*



hankster said:


> Depends on how much you want to spend. If you can stand $200+ then I would go for one of the Huskys or Stihls. The Club Cadet is a little lower price, has a good motor (higher quality MTD built) but uses the lower quality MTD shafts.
> 
> We don't work on many Stihls but we mainly see gummed up carbs from poor care. Main problem on the Huskys are the shafts are hollow chrome moly tube... light weight but the drive on the clutch side can break. Don't see many a year though... maybe a dozen or so.
> 
> Personally I'd stay away from the 2 piece shaft models... would guess I replace about a dozen shafts a week... the couplings strip out. Although the MTD coupler (made of cast aluminum) is stronger then the Poulan coupler (made of plastic).


 Thanks, all for the input..now Im better informed


----------



## bbnissan (Nov 7, 2004)

I would go with an Echo trimmer. Their trimmers are right up there with the Stihl trimmers, but the Echo has a lifetime warranty on the driveshaft and ignition module.


----------



## AbnMec (May 4, 2005)

After working in the rental/service industry, I have an even stronger "You get what you pay for" belief than I used to. Especially when it comes to smaller 2-cycle engines. If you are able to spend the $$$, go STIHL. And I would suggest that if it fits into your budget, go for a pro model. Almost every week send some customers Poulan, Homelite, Ryobi or other MTD product home in a cardboard box. But if you made your last one last that long, it seems that you take very good care of your equipment, and are not prone to the usual "rookie" mistakes that can turn even a good piece of equipment into a parts box under the bench. I have not worked on many Husky or Echo trimmers (mabey that is a good sign!) but from what I have seen they seem alright.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

2strokin said:


> Ive heard some not-so-good things about the Ryobi engines..Any personal experience with them(good or bad?)


 i have a new one right now, for right now its done very good. i've used it almost day in and day out, came with the brushcutter, (couldn't resist knocking a couple fields down with that, nice sized trees and all) of course, i always use more then recommended on the oil mix, thats why my old featherlite is still going strong after tons of abuse, since i use that almost every day still, going since 2000. if the ryobi breaks, i have the extra warranty from lowes to replace it. but so far its done great. and if it was going to give up, it would have done it already from what i've used it for, but as for stihl, redmax, echo, etc. they are very good trimmers. my uncle bought a echo when echo first came out for around 200 something and it still would run if the fuel lines were good and the carb was not screwed over by some idiot repair man, still waiting for him to bring it down so i can get it running again, but last it ran, it ran great.


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

you can get a fs - 45 for 130 bucks good curved shaft with a head you dont have to take apart to fill with line , i like the curved shaft because it turns the oppisite of a straight and will throw the grass and rocks away from you the fs 55 straight shaft is arround 200 , the echos are verry good my favorite being the 2601 do they still sell that one bb ?


----------

